# My hair is too long for a curling iron, any alternatives?



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a large-barrel curling iron 1 1/4" or 1/2" by Babyliss but it seems that it only curls the bottom of my hair as a result of my hair being too long. I was really excited about this curling iron when I purchased it because I wanted to achieve big, loose curls. What do you guys suggest for long hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Curl it with a flat iron.  I use a GHD to curl my hair and it works great!  Much better an a curling iron ever did.  Takes a little practice, but GHD gives you a DVD and there are youtube tutorials out there too.


----------



## sulci (Mar 6, 2008)

i used to have this problem too, but i still use a curling iron. instead of wrapping it around the iron, i have now picked up another technique. You feed your hair  through slowly, starting at the top and working your way down.

Sorta like how he does it:
YouTube - How To: Red Carpet Hair by Johnny Lavoy

this way you get actual curl at the top!

i find that using straight irons require a lot more practice, and sometimes the edges of curles come out bent instead of curly for me... lol


----------



## xtiffineyx (Mar 6, 2008)

I have super straight, fine, long hair, and I have the same problem. My hair is well past the middle of my back, and the only thing I've found to give me big curls/waves is hot rollers. I can roll them all the way to my scalp and it curls the whole piece. When I first take them out my hair is usually really curly, but the weight of my hair loosens them up within a few minutes. I can usually go 2-3 days without having to do anything else to my hair if I hot roll is really tight on the first day.


----------



## fuzz (Mar 6, 2008)

I have long hair below my butt and i bought a curling iron just like urs and i have the same problems n i found no solution to the problem.Im just gona go to the salon pay a few hunderes and get it permantley done since nuttin seems to work cuz my hair is extreamly long and super straight.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't had much experience with curling my hair, but i also have quite long hair (nearly to my navel) and was a bit disappointed last time i tried curling it because it didn't have much height on top. Hopefully with practice i'll get better!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I haven't had much experience with curling my hair, but i also have quite long hair (nearly to my navel) and was a bit disappointed last time i tried curling it because it didn't have much height on top. Hopefully with practice i'll get better!_

 
I haven't had too much problem with the height on top because I have layers. I also used a volumizing spray like Big Sexy Hair on the crown and backcomb. Maybe that would help with the height on top if you can get it to curl?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

i have the same problem but i know that if you have layers it will work better... so i think ill get layers when i next go to the salon, it will stop it from weighing down as much and help the volume you create stay in longer


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jujubegirl* 

 
_Curl it with a flat iron.  I use a GHD to curl my hair and it works great!  Much better an a curling iron ever did.  Takes a little practice, but GHD gives you a DVD and there are youtube tutorials out there too._

 
Ditto

True HG


----------

